# 6th Street Del Mar - 5D mkIII Video



## Cgdillan (Nov 7, 2012)

I just shot this RE listing video on Sunday

http://www.stockhammedia.com/2012/11/07/6th-street-del-mar-real-estate-video-production/



I also shot photos for the same listing:
http://www.stockhammedia.com/2012/11/07/6th-street-del-mar-real-estate-photography/


----------



## Jesse (Nov 7, 2012)

Which tilt-shift lens did you use for the beach shots??


----------



## bchernicoff (Nov 7, 2012)

Great work.

For high end homes like that, are quality promos like this common?

I'm guessing 2-3 hours to shoot and a day to edit. Is that about right?


----------



## cayenne (Nov 7, 2012)

Cgdillan said:


> I just shot this RE listing video on Sunday
> 
> http://www.stockhammedia.com/2012/11/07/6th-street-del-mar-real-estate-video-production/
> 
> ...



Very nice!!
What lenses did you use? What edited with? Any color correction tools? I can see sliders in use, any of that footage with a steadi-cam?

Where do you get your music from? Is that open source or are you having to pay for licensing it?

Did you shoot this flat and then color grade it? Any HDR usage in any of the photos?

Thanx,

c


----------



## Cgdillan (Nov 7, 2012)

Jesse said:


> Which tilt-shift lens did you use for the beach shots??



That was the Canon 70-200mm f/2.8 L on the 60D and "tilted" in magic bullet looks


----------



## Cgdillan (Nov 7, 2012)

bchernicoff said:


> Great work.
> 
> For high end homes like that, are quality promos like this common?
> 
> I'm guessing 2-3 hours to shoot and a day to edit. Is that about right?



Thank you. And you are correct about the shooting an editing time. These videos really aren't that common. I haven't seen too many of them in my area. Which actually really surprises me since I live right next to Rancho Sante Fe. But if they were used in one area more than another i would definitely say for the high end homes mostly.


----------



## bchernicoff (Nov 7, 2012)

Cgdillan said:


> Thank you. And you are correct about the shooting an editing time. These videos really aren't that common. I haven't seen too many of them in my area. Which actually really surprises me since I live right next to Rancho Sante Fe. But if they were used in one area more than another i would definitely say for the high end homes mostly.



My brother does news promos in the Tampa Bay area. Based on your video, I'm encouraging him to see if there is a market for it over there. Here's one of his: Evening News on Vimeo


----------



## Cgdillan (Nov 7, 2012)

cayenne said:


> Cgdillan said:
> 
> 
> > I just shot this RE listing video on Sunday
> ...


Thank you very much =-)

Lenses:
I used the Canon 24mm f/1.4L II, Bower 14mm f/1.8, Canon 85mm f/1.2 II, Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 OS, and 24-70mm f/2.8

Editing:
FCP X, Magic Bullet Looks

Shooting:
5D mkIII, 60D, Konova Slider, Glidecam HD-4000, Davis and Sanford Provista Tripod

Music:
for weddings I usually buy licensed music at themusicbed.com but for this video I wrote and recorded my own music at home =-) commercial licensing is too expensive to justify using it on projects like this unless you buy an unlimited license and use the same song every time.

Picture Styles:
video - I shoot everything 24p, Neutral with sharpness and contrast all the way down and saturation down -2

photo - I shoot 5 bracketed raw photos and fuse them with LR/Enfuse which makes them all super flat and I then add contrast, saturation, and adjust wb.


----------



## Cgdillan (Nov 7, 2012)

bchernicoff said:


> Cgdillan said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. And you are correct about the shooting an editing time. These videos really aren't that common. I haven't seen too many of them in my area. Which actually really surprises me since I live right next to Rancho Sante Fe. But if they were used in one area more than another i would definitely say for the high end homes mostly.
> ...



definitely. I can tell he knows how to use a camera. =-) the more people doing this kind of video, the more people will want it. please encourage him


----------



## MatthewLewis (Nov 7, 2012)

Great camera work. The only thing I would say is that your transitions are to abrupt sometimes, with the next clips being slightly to short. Other than the transitions, which in my eyes should be a bit smoother... a wonderful job.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Nov 7, 2012)

Great work! Thanks for giving us the equipment and tools used. I'm definitely going to have to try out LR/Enfuse. Looks like it's pretty straight forward and produces some great images.


----------



## Cgdillan (Nov 7, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> Great work! Thanks for giving us the equipment and tools used. I'm definitely going to have to try out LR/Enfuse. Looks like it's pretty straight forward and produces some great images.



No problem! and Yeah and it is donation so it is very easy to get your hands on.


----------

